# "DHF 2017": Emma Watson vs. Lena Meyer-Landrut | Finale



## kakashi (28 Dez. 2017)

Finale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"

Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.​
Emma Watson


 

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## kakashi (29 Dez. 2017)

Noch etwa einen Tag habt ihr Zeit, um eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit führt Emma Watson mit 10 Stimmen vor Lena Meyer-Landrut.


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2017)

Hmhhhh
versteh ich jetzt gar nicht


----------



## fancy_alesso (29 Dez. 2017)

Beide langweilig!!!!


----------



## kakashi (30 Dez. 2017)

Die Gewinnerin ist *Emma Watson*.

Danke fürs mitmachen und ich hoffe es hat euch auch Spaß gemacht. :thumbup:


----------



## gamma (30 Dez. 2017)

Das wären meine beiden absoluten Favoriten gewesen. Danach Silvie und Helene


----------



## eh1 (30 Dez. 2017)

auf jeden fall emma watson


----------



## deutz6005 (31 Dez. 2017)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## comatron (31 Dez. 2017)

Wer war Fräulein Meyer gleich noch mal ?


----------

